# pvc candles



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! Best background music ever!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice candles.

With that perky music, I kept waiting for them to start dancing around:jol:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Damn, I wish I could get youtube here at work... That's when I'm most active on the forum, instead of, you know... working?

Hope my boss doesn't read this...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job on the candles.

do you have a link to that music ?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Beautiful looking candles.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> Damn, I wish I could get youtube here at work... That's when I'm most active on the forum, instead of, you know... working?
> 
> Hope my boss doesn't read this...


Mr. Anderson! We need to talk about your TPS reports. Also, we're gonna need you to come in on Saturday. Yeah, that would be great.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They look great. I made a set this year too, and noone even knew they weren't real. I think that once we move, they may have a permanent place on the mantel...lol.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

jaybo said:


> mr. Anderson! We need to talk about your tps reports. Also, we're gonna need you to come in on saturday. Yeah, that would be great.
> 
> :d


*D'oh!*


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like em! I just wish the "flame" had a bit for flicker to them. other then that they are super cool!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks all


----------

